# Intro nice anime to me



## CookiesMilk (Jul 11, 2010)

Er, can you guys intro nice anime to me? Don't give me any anime ranking sites and tell me to check it myself. Please ONLY intro the one that watched and in your opinion its nice. Any genres, as long as you think its nice can already... I like shoujo anime personally, romance like that one


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

Claymore is real good, but it isn't shoujo. It's a female anime but men like it too.
Hmm, Akumetsu is real good.
Kekkaishi.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 11, 2010)

One Piece
Katekyo Hitman REBORN
Astro Boy
Gurren Lagann
Neon Genesis Evangellion
Paranoia Agent
Any Miyazaki movie


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice eh.

Ok I define 'nice' anime as being eligible for mom dad brother and sister, no one being able to call it out in any way for anything negative.

Thus pantie shots not the end of the world, but being ABOUT panties gets you disqualified.

Nudity. One nude scene in a hot springs event where they are clearly nude, but you didn't really see anything is not a foul. Pointless tittie scenes where it's tits for the sake of it, disqualified.

Excessive blood and gore, disqualified.

Foul language, disqualified.

More than one sexuality choice in your face choice personality disqualified. Yes I am disqualifying shows that make it too big of a focus. We get it, anime has homosexuals, move on.

So what is left?

Well it likely will 'look' like girly anime shows to some. Keep in mind, I know several very large adult males willing to correct you.

Air TV a wonderful story.
Clannad and Clannad After Story. 50 shows of pure gold.
KimiKiss Pure Rouge, fantastic stuff.
Azumanga Daioh, more funny than I can describe.
Negima, a funny magic based drama.
Madlax, cool action drama.
Noir, cool action drama.
Full Metal Panic. Nice blend of funny and action drama.

The above are all out on dvd as easy to purchase box sets which means English dialogue for those of us not totally into subs.

It's not a complete list, heck a complete list could take me another hour.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Panzer Tacticer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't disqualify those! It makes me sad >


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 11, 2010)

I find this funny


----------



## mameks (Jul 11, 2010)

original gundam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dragonball, but not z so much..


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2010)

Irresponsible Captain Tylor. Definitely.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 11, 2010)

nice is pretty broad bro, its like asking for something good. 

i can't say i recommend all that many shows for shoujo/Josei though. i prefer romances directed at guys as shoujo romance tends to get overly repetitive

Aishiteruze Baby 
I'S pure 
Hatsukoi Limited 
His and Her Circumstances (karekano)
H2/Crossgame/Touch (grouping these together as they are pretty much the same and are written by the same author, a very nice mix of baseball and romance)
Honey and clover 
Kimi Ni Todoke


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2010)

Vampire Knights
Elfen Lied
Code Geass
Darker Than Black
Fairy Tail
Hellsing OVA
Spice and Wolf
Trinity Blood
D.Gray-man
Durarara
Chaos;Head
07-Ghost
Black Cat
Vexille
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Black Blood Brothers

hmm thats a few of my fav


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Er, can you guys intro *nice* anime to me? Don't give me any anime ranking sites and tell me to check it myself. Please ONLY intro the one that watched and in your opinion its nice. Any genres, as long as you think its nice can already... I like shoujo anime personally, *romance* like that one




I'm not an aficionado of 'nice' or 'romantic' anime,
but you might be looking for something like 
"Saiunkoku Monogatari" 

If you don't mind a healthy dash of perversion with your story,
try "Chobits"


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 11, 2010)

Since you like romance, Kaichou wa maid sama.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2010)

i could use some nice anime introductions too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anime i have allready watched:
http://www.anime-planet.com/users/linken0518/anime


----------



## Daizu (Jul 12, 2010)

If you like romance anime, then I recommend Clannad. Was a real tear-jerker. Well, the second season, the first not so much. Kanon and Air are by the same company (All three are based off of visual novel games) and I enjoyed them all as well. ef -a tale of memories- and ef -a tale of melodies- were also very enjoyable.


----------



## pitman (Jul 13, 2010)

I recommend "Maria-sama ga Miteru" (or "The Virgin Mary is Watching You") which is about a catholic school girls and their relationship with each other (very nice and touching stories).


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 15, 2010)

.


----------



## campbell00 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice, eh?

Look up Azumanga Daioh. It's about 6 highschool girls who....WAIT, COME BACK!

Seriously, The only way I can do it justice is to tell you to watch it. Simply look up the first episode on youtube and determine for yourself. Unless you're a cold, heartless monster, you'll probably like it.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice anime...well there is:

Hamtaro
Sailor Moon
Flint the caveman future traveler person
Pokemon [rofl]

uhh..thats all i got for now @[email protected]


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hayate no Gotoku was good, comedy romance, very touching at some points too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouran Highschool Host Club was great too


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shakugan no Shana (both seasons)
Angel Beats!
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun
Toaru Majutsu no Index
Zero no Tsukaima (all 3 seasons)
Kaze no Stigma
Lucky Star
Spice and Wolf (havent seen the second season yet)


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 15, 2010)

mystery/detective: detective conan (also known as meitantei conan and case closed)
mystery/thriller: paranoia agent (not scary but the plot is great)
action: witchblade

also, movies:
spirited away


----------



## Bently (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleach anyone? Sure its a tad bit overrated but its better than Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2010)

Howl's moving castle


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2010)

Heidi Girl of the Alps!!! i totally forgot that one


----------



## Theraima (Jul 16, 2010)

If youre still looking for anime then I suggest : 

One Piece
Desert Punk (Best anime I've been watching)
FMA : Brotherhood


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jul 16, 2010)

Of course I'm still looking for nice animes


----------

